# Couch from CanadianCartel.com



## couch (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey Everyone,


I have lurked for a while but I thought I would introduce myself. I live near the base of Hemlock Valley in the Fraser Valley. I started snowboarding in '89 when nobody really knew what it was. I spent 5 years as a backcountry guide with the Canada West Mt School Canada West Mountain School - Mountaineering, rock climbing and backcountry skiing guided expeditions and courses where I helped develop avalanche courses specific to snowboarders. Scroll ahead quite a few years and I now have a family and I am one of the owners of CanadianCartel.com 

Looks like a great community here.

Thanks, Rich


----------



## Dysantic (Oct 11, 2012)

It's a legit site. I was going to order a Bataleon Disaster from their last sale with Bataleon boards but loafted and missed out. The price was insane good though.

It's always nice to see another site with great sales that you know you won't have to worry about conversion rates or border taxes or anything because the site is all Canadian. Just get another Bataleon sale going with another Disaster and I'll buy it right away this time!


----------



## couch (Oct 9, 2011)

lol...we won't see another Bataleon sale for a while. Should have grabbed it while you could. Thanks for the props though. :thumbsup:

Rich


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey, I posted up the Bataleon sale here as a PSA couple days ago. Just bought myself a new Planet Earth jacket yesterday (I think you were the one who helped me pick the size properly?!?)

I like how your site works, although sometimes I've compared prices and you can find similar everyday prices (i.e. the camelback sale a few months back).

For things like the bataleon boards you were well below the competition! :thumbsup:

Also, thanks for going to free shipping over a certain amount. Shipping charges actually stopped me from buying a few products in the past.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

So, trying to join up and discovered I'm already a member. Can't remember from when (maybe you should send an annual reminder to inactive members). After going through the reset-password process, when it's supposed to log you in, you instead get a 404 page not found. When you try to click the "tell us about the problem" link, you get a 404 page not found. I think it's the "Contact us" page that's missing.


----------



## couch (Oct 9, 2011)

Donutz said:


> So, trying to join up and discovered I'm already a member. Can't remember from when (maybe you should send an annual reminder to inactive members). After going through the reset-password process, when it's supposed to log you in, you instead get a 404 page not found. When you try to click the "tell us about the problem" link, you get a 404 page not found. I think it's the "Contact us" page that's missing.


Send me an email with the email addy you think you would have used and I will go in and manually reset it for you. *******

Rich


----------



## couch (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks for the support. The shipping thing is the most our biggest headache. Just for Canada Post to touch a package costs $7 then there is the actual shipping cost on top of that. Even if you pay the shipping rate of $10.95 we still end paying more. Canada is a BIG country with a tiny population - this makes it very expensive to ship here.

Rich



poutanen said:


> Hey, I posted up the Bataleon sale here as a PSA couple days ago. Just bought myself a new Planet Earth jacket yesterday (I think you were the one who helped me pick the size properly?!?)
> 
> I like how your site works, although sometimes I've compared prices and you can find similar everyday prices (i.e. the camelback sale a few months back).
> 
> ...


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Good stuff :thumbsup:

So you ride Hemlock a bit Couch?

Hoping to get over that way a bit more this season. Sick little hill!


----------



## couch (Oct 9, 2011)

40 minutes from door to lift. I get up there as much as possible. Baker is still the mt of choice.

Couch



grafta said:


> Good stuff :thumbsup:
> 
> So you ride Hemlock a bit Couch?
> 
> Hoping to get over that way a bit more this season. Sick little hill!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

couch said:


> Send me an email with the email addy you think you would have used and I will go in and manually reset it for you. [email protected]
> 
> Rich


No, I got it reset ok. It was the next step, once the password is reset, that failed.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

couch said:


> 40 minutes from door to lift. I get up there as much as possible. Baker is still the mt of choice.
> 
> Couch


Cool, nice having the Baker option for sure.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

I am yet to buy anything, but I am watching all the time for something to come. I have recommended the site to a couple co-workers when the Arbor boards came up. My only complaint I guess is I wish stuff rotated quicker. I usually get sick of checking back looking at the same stuff for four days, so I end up checking back in like 10-14 days and totally miss some stuff.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

atr3yu said:


> I am yet to buy anything, but I am watching all the time for something to come. I have recommended the site to a couple co-workers when the Arbor boards came up. My only complaint I guess is I wish stuff rotated quicker. I usually get sick of checking back looking at the same stuff for four days, so I end up checking back in like 10-14 days and totally miss some stuff.


Get yourself on the e-mail list. One e-mail every 4 days as the new stuff comes out (also tells you what's coming up). Not annoying and they don't overdo it.


----------

